# Chagrin Coho



## MuskieJim (Apr 11, 2007)

Fished the Chagrin this past weekend before the snow melt. Had a surprise catch. My guess is he weighed around 10, but didn't have a scale. The teeth on a coho are HUGE. Sorry about the poor quality photo, it was taken from a friend's camera phone.


----------



## mkormos23 (Nov 29, 2007)

That fish has a whhite mouth and gums, it's a steelhead.
Any coho in the river now would be black, not bright silver.
Salmon spawn in fall and die, I got a couple in NY and they were turning dark in Oct.

But it's a nice steelhead!

Matt


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

Hard to tell from the picture but Im also leaning towards a steelie, Coho's have a deeply forked tail as well. There are a few taken each year as well as Pinks and Chinooks ibn ohio tribs so alway be on the lookout.

Nice fish man!! A real shiner

Salmonid


----------



## hollandbass (Aug 8, 2007)

thats a steelhead without a doubt


----------



## MuskieJim (Apr 11, 2007)

Like I said, the quality of the photo is crappy. I've caught a ton of steelhead, and this fish was definately different. Had black marking around the mouth, and a really really hooked jaw. More than any steel I've ever caught. But hey, I am no expert. I was told by another gentleman next to us who walked over that it was a coho.

I even looked it up on my identifier.
http://www.americanfishes.com/COHO&#37;20MALE.jpg
Looked similar


----------



## archman (Apr 30, 2004)

I would say it's a steelhead, too. I know the picture is blury, but the coloration looks just like a steel.


----------



## bubba k (Mar 29, 2006)

MuskieJim said:


> Fished the Chagrin this past weekend before the snow melt. Had a surprise catch. My guess is he weighed around 10, but didn't have a scale. The teeth on a coho are HUGE. Sorry about the poor quality photo, it was taken from a friend's camera phone.


I can't tell from the pic, but if it was a coho then the mouth would be black. A buddy of mine caught one in a small feeder creek, and that's the only one that I've ever seen in person.


----------



## seapro (Sep 25, 2007)

The fish in your avatar is a coho.  


Sorry, I'm really bored.


----------



## TRIPLE-J (Sep 18, 2006)

Have to agree with the majority, by the pic coloring looks like a nice steelie. I've caught steelhead in the rivers that have had some dark discoloration around the mouth. Even after I enlarged the pic you could see a hint of pink up by the gill plate, You won't have that with a coho, and the fish would be a much brighter chrome even in the river. Very nice fish though congratulations, what you get him on?
TRIPLE-J


----------



## Fisherman419 (Dec 2, 2006)

Yes, Nice fish regardless!


----------



## liquidsoap (Oct 22, 2005)

Well whatever it is, it sure is nice!

Sorry for sidetracking your thread, but do you muskie fish the grand in the winter time???


----------



## DanAdelman (Sep 19, 2005)

nice fish...


----------



## Steelhauler (Apr 7, 2004)

I'm saying it's a Steelie too. I know the picture is blurry, but the pink cheek is a dead give away. I have caught some big male Steelies with some serious kyped jaws, so you can't go by that. Just my opinion.

Wes


----------



## CoolWater (Apr 11, 2004)

Congrats on the very fine catch! I'd have to say Steelhead as well.


----------



## MuskieJim (Apr 11, 2007)

Yeah I still fish muskies in the winter. They never leave the river system. They're born there, they stay there.


----------



## joel_fishes (Apr 26, 2004)

Nice steelie

Joel


----------



## Steelie Junkie (Jul 2, 2004)

Looks like a steelhead. The last of the coho salmon in Lake Erie came to an end as Pennsylvania stopped stocking them three years ago. I caught a male on the Chagrin about 3 years ago and it was a beautiful fish in full spawning colors and had a heavily kyped jaw.

I'm sure there will still be some coho's from either Lake Ontario and Michigan that will make their way upstream here in Ohio.


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

I caught a Coho at Rockcliffe Ford a few years back, caught it in early November the fish was almost black and was about 24-25 inches, kyped jaw and full of great salmon eggs, I have seen a few other caught as well earlier in the year saw a guy with a 36 incher, great colors on those fish.


----------



## joel_fishes (Apr 26, 2004)

KGone
The 36" fish had to be a chinook or king salmon. I have seen pictures of a few from the Chagrin and Rocky. Strays from NY I believe.

Joel


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

You know what, the fish I caught might have been a chinook or king as well. All I know it was almost black and had big loose orange eggs and a kyped jaw, I knew it wasn't a steelie because of the fins when I first caught it but as far as I know the only way to tell them apart is to count the rays on the fins and mouth. I'm no salmon expert but I do know the difference in eggs and know that kings get huge, I've caught them in NY on Ontario.


----------



## Fishaholic69 (Apr 6, 2007)

trust me if anyone knows about eggs its this man right here. but seriously what a "egg"salent catch! nice fish.


----------



## JumpinJackBass (Nov 13, 2007)

That fish deffinatly resembles a steelie! As said before if it has a back mouth it could be a coho but you can't tell from this pic. I also sence a little egg tention by some.... Calm down fellas we are all here to do the same thing... and thats FISH!!


----------



## Fishaholic69 (Apr 6, 2007)

just seems like he was pointing out eggs,eggs, eggs, when we just had a huge heated discussion on that. sorry... not ruffling feathers. just seem like he "eggs"agerated on the egg's a a lil bit lol. again so sorry.


----------



## victor catri (Jan 4, 2008)

if your fish had a kyped its a male . and its hard to belive any salmon is in any river this time of year


----------



## TRIPLE-J (Sep 18, 2006)

Fishaholic,
gotta love those posts, thats "eggs"actly the kind of humor we need in these posts. Made my day.


----------



## Fishaholic69 (Apr 6, 2007)

haha thnx just kinda popped in my head


----------

